# Who can tell me more in detail about



## MelliFobian (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am new on your forum www.marijuanapassion.com, I've been reading it for a while, and decided to try my luck asking a few questions 
Who can tell me more in detail about the "Marijuana Strains". Please Mail Me..!! 
Best Regards..!!


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2006)

Strains
and more ...more Strains


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 19, 2006)

Why does the wording of this post sound like spam somehow? I didn't find any hidden links.


----------

